# Sending emails through Access 2003



## dyfswillz (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Ive created a database for an incoming telephone calls system and have had help from OBP in creating the database. Just when I thought the project was finished the end user has come back to me and has requested some sort of email system which would send the logging forms details through email to another person. I have searched through the internet and found this is possible through VBA programming. However this is not one of my strong points so could someone please help me with this part of the database.

I would be really grateful if someone could post the code I need to create that would send the information on the form directly to a groupwise email account. And any other tips e.t.c.

In the meantime ill try reading more into what ive found already to see if i can make sense of it.

Thanks a lot for any help given,


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Hell again, have a look at this simple emailing database.
You do not say whether you want to send the "Logging Form" data as an Attachment or as the body of an email.
The attached email database puts the data from the Form in to the body of the email, so you can pick up the VB code from the "send email button".


----------



## dyfswillz (Apr 5, 2007)

Thats great, the end user only sayed he wanted the copy of the information from the logging form to be sent through email. Im thinking he just wants the other person to print out the copy of the call log. Therefore this should work great.

Thanks again for the help, ill post back when hopefully its working!


----------



## dyfswillz (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi again,

Ive had a look at the sample database and it seems quite straightforward, however when i put the code into my frmCall log and edit the labeling in the code I still encounter errors.

Could someone please have a look at my database and see where im going wrong.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

It doesn't like the Image76, remove that t works OK, you should be receiving an email in your Yahoo account any time now.


----------



## dyfswillz (Apr 5, 2007)

The Image76 doesn't have to appear in the email if its causing problems. Ive receaved an email containing the following:

6401/01/200702/05/2007 15:07:33270101/01/2000test2140

is this a test from the logging in page? ideally what is needed is for all the headers and data itself to be sent to an email address.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

The email was sent using your Code without the Image76 in it.  
So now you just need to "play around" with it to get it the way that you want it to look.


----------



## dyfswillz (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quick note to say how I got along. Well after spending a further couple of hours trying to understand the jargon in VBA i came decided it would be easier if i created a report with all the info from the calllog form. So i created a link tab to this report which stores all the call log information. The next hurdle was how could i get access to send this report through email - well that was easy, you only need to right click on the report and select "sent to - as attachment" problem solved!.

Id love to get email to work through Access but for now I didn't have enough time to study it properly . Thaks OBP again for your help.


----------

